

A little bit about a linux kernel - onderkalaci
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides

======
sophacles
Wow, this is really good. I like the style: lots of links, and a lot of
explanation without a lot of over explanation - the author seems to say "i
assume you know this, but I'll link if you need more background or refresher".

~~~
0xAX
Author is here, thank you.

"i assume you know this, but I'll link if you need more background or
refresher".

You're almost right is here :) Actually I put many links and not give much
explanation only with one reason: kernel is very very big code-base and it is
very hard to explain every line of code

